# Typumwandlung von main(String[]...) in int[]



## Lange (20. Nov 2010)

Fehlermeldung:

Bubbelsort2.java:8: inconvertible types
found: java.lang.String
required: int
    zahlen_ = (int) args;



		Java:In die Zwischenablage kopieren


public class Bubbelsort2 {
  public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
   int[] zahlen;  
   zahlen = new int[args.length];
   for (int i = 0; i < args.length; i++)  {
    zahlen[i] = (int) args[i];   // hier bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung, 
                                          //warum? Wie löse ich das?
    System.out.println(args[i]);
   }
    boolean fertig;
    int temp;
    do { 
       fertig = true;
      for(int i=0; i<zahlen.length-1; i++) {
         if (zahlen[i] > zahlen[i+1]) {
           temp = zahlen[i];
           zahlen[i] = zahlen[i+1];
           zahlen[i+1] = temp;
           fertig = false;
         }
      }
    }
    while(fertig);    

  }
}


bitte um Hilfe._


----------



## Haave (20. Nov 2010)

Integer.parseInt(String s)


----------



## Lange (20. Nov 2010)

Danke für die Hilfe.

so geht's jetzt:


```
public class Bubbelsort2_1 {  // aufruf des Programms mit angabe der zahlen die sortiert werden sollen.
  public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
   int[] zahlen;
   zahlen = new int[args.length];

   for (int i = 0; i < args.length; i++)  {  
     zahlen[i] = Integer.parseInt(args[i]);  // konvertiert einzelne string-zahlen in integer-werte eines Feldes.
    // System.out.println(zahlen[i]);
   }
```


----------



## Marcinek (20. Nov 2010)

Du solltest beachten, dass der erste Eintrag in args der Dateiname ist und nicht das erste Argument.

Wenn man es mit Eclipse startet, dann trifft das nicht zu.


----------



## XHelp (20. Nov 2010)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Du solltest beachten, dass der erste Eintrag in args der Dateiname ist und nicht das erste Argument.



Hm?


----------



## tfa (20. Nov 2010)

> Du solltest beachten, dass der erste Eintrag in args der Dateiname ist und nicht das erste Argument.


Nicht bei Java. Bei C war das so soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Marcinek (20. Nov 2010)

Mein Fehler


----------

